# Remove limit on AMD Overdrive



## SlashDK (Jan 9, 2011)

I recently bought a Sapphire HD 6850 but am not able to overclock it over 850MHz Core and 1200MHz Memory (stable) due to the limitations of AMD overdrive. Please tell me how to remove this limit.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 10, 2011)

can't. with Overdrive you can't. so use MSI Afterburner.


----------



## vishalg (Jan 10, 2011)

sapphire trixx is also a good utility and your cards is also of the same make


----------



## abirthedevil (Jan 12, 2011)

i think with 6850 sapphire provides you membership to their select club or something that lets you dl their overclocking utility, try it


----------

